# Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links



## Nilos (16. Juli 2012)

*Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

Heyho,

warscheinlich ist es ein relatives simples Problem nur leider finde ich selber keine Lösung^^...

es geht sich darum das ich bei manchen Games (ältere) rechts und links ingame schwarze Balken an den Seiten habe. Wie kann ich dies umstellen das er auf Fullscreen geht?

PS: Es handelt sich um Windows 7


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

Würde glatt sagen: Gar nicht: Die haben das Format 4:3, wie soll das mit nem 16:9 gehen? (vermuteter Bildschirm)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

da lässt sich nichts dran machen, die haben halt noch 4:3 format ...  

selbst wenn deine treiber das evtl. strecken können, siehts sehr bescheiden aus


----------



## Nilos (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

Argh schade ... gerade die guten alten Spiele :/...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

naja, es liegt ja nicht an den spielen, sondern an der neuen hardware


----------



## Nilos (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> naja, es liegt ja nicht an den spielen, sondern an der neuen hardware


 
Ja ist manchmal traurig wenn klassiker zum teil garnicht mehr laufen...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*



Nilos schrieb:


> Ja ist manchmal traurig wenn klassiker zum teil garnicht mehr laufen...


 
das stimmt, aber versuchs doch mal mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus von windows   der kann oft noch einiges retten


----------



## Schlingel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

Bei mir hab ich bei Scallierung das Seitenverältniss festgelegt..Guck mal da nach,hab dort Vollbild eingestellt.Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das auch bei Dir geht,hab eine Nvidia..

mfg


----------



## wishi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei älteren Spielen schwarze Balken rechts & links*

eventuell kann auch das helfen. 
Widescreen Gaming Forum | "Wider is Better"


----------

